# VapeCon 2017 - YouTube Videos



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Oupa

Rob Fisher said:


>




LOL!!! 1:08 ... looks like an old hand hitting the pappagaai slaai!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Did anyone take a vid of Wayne walker's talk?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## hands

UltraMel and Biltong fantastic

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------

